# Rangefinder focus patch in focus?



## JoL (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi guys,
I just purchased a Minolta Hi Matic 7s. I got really lucky since it's in perfect operating condition as far as the mechanics are concerned.
One thing I was wondering about is the sharpness of the rangefinder focusing patch. It is very blurry when I look through the finder and doesn't appear as a distinct diamond shape.
Focusing itself works just fine (as far as I can tell before having reviewed a developed photo yet).
I took two photos through the viewfinder to show you that either the frame lines and light meter are sharp or the focusing patch is sharp.
Is this an adjustment issue or quite normal?

Thanks for your help,
JoL


----------



## compur (Dec 10, 2013)

The edges of the patch in my 7s are fuzzy but the split images _within _the patch are sharp and the camera focuses fine.


----------



## JoL (Dec 10, 2013)

Exactly that's how it is with mine too. The split images are sharp, so focusing is not an issue. Then I'll just assume that it's normal for now.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

Go shed some light on some perfectly unexposed film and let us know how you do.


----------



## JoL (Dec 11, 2013)

I definitely will! I'm still excited on how well everything feels and works. And even without having developed a single roll of film yet it's just a pleasure to keep turning these beautiful metal rings on the lens and to "charge" the camera for the next shot just by using a lever 
This definitely feels much closer to -making- a photo.


----------



## compur (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 11, 2013)

They are rather pretty. And you're totally right. There's something to be said about pulling a lever, turning a knob, twisting a handle to advance film. That mechanical feel is lost on modern cameras. Absolutely lost.


----------



## JoL (Dec 12, 2013)

Today I noticed that when I set the focal distance to infinity and aim at a really far away tree, it is not completely in focus. I assume that I can come to the conclusion that the rangefinder needs adjustment? Or is there anything else I should test? I took some focus test photos as well and will get them developed hopefully soon.
In order to make the correct adjustments to the rangefinder, is aligning the split images on top of each other at an infinite focal distance the easiest and an most accurate way?

PS: Nice black Minolta!


----------



## compur (Dec 12, 2013)

I would look at the test photos first. The amount of error in the RF could be so small as to not matter.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 12, 2013)

What Compur said. That really is the only way to know.


----------



## JoL (Dec 14, 2013)

Alright guys, I just got some negatives quickly developed at Walgreens. Don't judge me or the camera on these photos, I took a photo of the negatives with my digital camera and just inverted the photos in Photoshop w/o level adjustment. This is purely about the focus.

1 - Focused on Eye drops bottle


2 - Focused on spray bottle


3- Focus set to 0.9m - Eye drops bottle 0.9m away from backside of camera



I think the camera focuses a little too far away. On the first photo the remote is more in focus and on the second one it's the couch pillow and window.
The eye drops bottle was positioned 0.9m (shortest focal distance of lense) away form the back side of the camera and the camera's focus ring turned all the way to 0.9m. The bottle seems to be in focus, so this should be a good indicator for adjusting the rangefinder.
Any comments or am I on the right track?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 14, 2013)

I guess the thing to ask is if it's worth all the digging, or can you just adjust your focusing for the camera's margin of error? That's something you have to answer. I mean it makes sense to do it to me, but that's my opinion.


----------



## JoL (Dec 14, 2013)

I think I fixed it. I adjusted the horizontal alignment with the screw in the long hole. Something between 45-60 degree turn clockwise did the right thing, as far as my eyes don't betray me. I'll have to check outside tomorrow for infinity focus. I definitely want the focus to be spot on. I bought this camera hoping that I have to spend hours on repairing it, so I don't mind the extra work


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 14, 2013)

Good-a tinkerer with some guts. Glad you fixed it. I'm also glad I'm not the only one tearing old cameras apart.


----------



## JoL (Jan 4, 2014)

And here are some first developed photos:





I let them be develop and scan at Walgreens and the results are much better than what I expected (from camera and Walgreens). I will try to work on a better adapter for my digital camera to create some higher resolution scans (Walgreens did 1.5MP scans) but until then I am more than satisifed with the results.
No, actually, I think I've fallen in love with film photography. I love the shallow depth of field I was able to create and the nice visible grain. And overall it definitely has a different look to it compared to photos taken with my digital camera.
Because of the analog (and much more time consuming) process involved in getting this images, I can appreciate them much more and do not get lost in trying to achieve the highest pixel count and the sharpest images possible.
Time to buy some new film!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 4, 2014)

Did you have any shots at infinity ?


----------



## JoL (Jan 4, 2014)

Here is the only one I have, but not particularly proud of it.


----------

